# How to improve quality of feathers?



## pruthvi (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi All,

i have 2 chicks (around 2.5 months old) which are not having good quality of feathers since their parents were not feeding them properly.

Now they are able to eat on own, but still quality of feather is not good. They can fly about 2 feet high, but i feel they do not have enough strength to fly out in open sky.

Please help me with, how i can improve quality of feather? What feed to be given to increase their stamina, etc.

Regards,
Pruthvi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If your birds are getting a good quality pigeon seed they will get the rainbow of nutrients needed for optimum health.

Here is an example of some good seeds/legumes that needs to be in a good pigeon mix: http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

However, garlic is one of the best herbs to use for quality of feathering. Seeds like safflower also help with shine of feathers and bloom. Also make sure your birds get access to sunshine and bathing.*


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

At this age not much you can do till after the molt, as soon as the molt starts make sure you feed 18% protein.
Dave


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It is not the feather quality which gives them flying ability, as well. How old are they ? It takes some time for them to learn to fly with confidence. For many weeks they will usually look quite clumsy.

How is their weight ?


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

Putting white vinegar into the bath water makes their feathers shine beautifully. 2 table spoons per litre. Wild Garlic or just garlic is a good all rounder too.
hope it helps


----------



## pruthvi (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi All,

Thanks a lot for all your replies.

@ Jaye, They are 2.5 months old. 

As suggested i will start with mixing garlic juice in drinking water.

Thanks again for your replies.

Regards
Pruthvi


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Garlic is good to be used in drinking water but it has a pungent odor and taste, it is to be given in limits otherwise the birds will not drink it


----------

